# The dreams of the chosen



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

You wake, you're not quite sure who or where you are.
White space encircles you, is it a dream? or is it some bizarre warp space?
You feel others by you, but not quite certain how many or who, you stagger up too your feet aching from head to toe.
You can visualize your purpose, a need, a longing for a greater task, battle is your choice word describing your want but this you feel could mean any number of things. 
You finally feel ready, a sense of driven need courses through you, you look at your hands and realize that you are holding a mundane weapon of some sort, or is it something else, you cant quite tell in this bizarre space.

Questions presenting themselves:
-What are you?
-What is it exactly you are holding?

The next question, the question that will drive you forward is obvious.
What will you do next?

Please keep the choice of race within easily understood bounds, and the item of your choosing something not over godly. Additionally no Necrons please they have no possible will of there own :biggrin: Names can be anything that make sense.No background or previous accomplishments ect... needed, its a blank slate!


(Red is for staff use, try to keep it out of your posts or away from whole sections of text please - darkreever)


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

ok I think you want us to post something like this.

Name:Tarkan Flar

Race: Feral worlder

Weapon: machete

"What is this place?" Tarkan asked himself as he looked around he could see other people but they had yet to come out of the mist. Everytime he tried to look at them they faded out of place. And no matter how far he walked they didn't get any closer. Tarkan guessed they had to come out on their own.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

To Tarkan

You have a clever perception of the world around you.
However this cleverness an cunning is best used in battle you feel, as your hand grips tightly around the hilt of your knife, perhaps a symbol of what you are or could be. You are garbed in a primal outfit hard leather like material protects your arms, legs, and chest but it is light and covers little. Above the armor you have baggy trousers fashioned of a light material, and you are bare chested in the areas where the armor doesnt cover letting your tanned muscular frame show.
You take a step, slowly at first, and the mist responds imediatly, visions, or are they portals?, apears in front of you. The first a jungle, writhing and twisting, inhabitants running from unknown predators, as the whole earth screams. The second, a smouldering crater, debris and death scattered against the barren scape. You feel one of these visions will come true but a stronger feeling tells that the one unchosen will be fufilled anyways, if not by your hands. 
where do you choose to take your next step?

im not sure how many people i can manage but i would apreciate if it does not go over 6-7 at this point, thanks for the consideration


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Tarkan had an immediate urge to run into the portal with the jungle but then he realised that the preditar that the people were running from must have been big. He decided to get far away from the portal it might be a 2 way. He went back to the misty spot with the bodies. He tries again to look past the mist and see what the people looked like but the mist pulled its cloak around them and blocked his sight.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

To Tarkan

You look around hoplessly as the figures are phasing in and out of your vision. You call out but you are not heard. You turn frantically as you feel eyes on the back of your neck, and are startled by the two portals, a few feet away from you even though you were sure that you had walked a good ten paces away from them. They start to glow, the mist twisting around them in a more violent and alluring way as golds and silvers seem to be held static in the air around you. They call to you, and yet no noice is heard, as if they are calling to your mind and soul, forsaking your body.

what are you going to do?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

can we be any race, not just 40k? if so i am a protoss dark templar

Name: Zer'Os

Race: Protoss (dark templar)

weapon: a simple double bladed falx, like the one in my avatar but made of wood and simple bronze

Zer'Os stood up and shook his head, the rags and small armored plates around him shaking slightly. He blinked as he tried to take in what was going on around him but all he could see was a white mist, it made him feel safe yet very vulnerable at the same time, he felt like he should be able to hide easy here but that something was out there....watching him intently. crouching low he made his way forward hoping to find something or someone in this abyss, every now and then slowly swinging his falx


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Tarkan was still looking through the mist when he saw something move his heart started to beat faster. He pulled out his machete and got ready to see who was coming. The mist started to clear and what he saw was nothing he would expect to see. He got ready to leap up upon the monster but it noticed him...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Zer'Os stood up to his full height as he saw the human before him and simply stared at him from behind the rags that covered his face. He knew that whatever this thing was wouldn't attack him, he could see it in its eyes, so he just stood there head tilted to the side observing the creature before him with great interest.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

To Black Apostle
I wanted to try and keep it 40k races, but the idea of a black templar is pretty cool, so can we, for the sake of realism, say its a xenos race in the 40k world (but has the abilities and weapondry of the templars? It would add a cool aspect but keep it firmly placed in the 40k universe.

To Tarkan

(as said by Zer'Os) the portals behind you start beating fiercly like the heart of the empitness, however the mist parts to show the tall figure.

To Zer'Os

The man stands in front of you but you see two shimmering portals behind him with different images, they call to you and your highly trained senses are fogged by looking at them. You feel a pull like a string attached to you and the portals, wanting you to come closer, for you to reach in.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Tarkan watched the giant monster looked at the portals. Tarkan risked a quick glance at the portals and almost jumped into one. He faced the monster again and slowly atarted to andvance. Tarkan was about to swing at the monster but it back handed him and sent him flying. Tarkan got up after the fall and realising it would win in a head on fight he tryed to get around it by heading into the mist and walking behind it. The monster knew exactly where Tarkan was the whole time and when Tarkan came out of the mist the thing was looking right at him and it didn't look to happy.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Zer'Os had been surprised at this creature's audacity to attack him. It failed to realize he could see its every movement and now he was closer to the portals that seemed to pull at him. He slowly walked back to the one in the jungle for he felt like it reminded him of home, dark, dense, lots of hiding spots and backed into it slowly coming out to see....


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Tarkan didn't realize it but he had acualty backed into the portal of the jungle. He remembered looking at the monster before him than he teleported to this jungle he saw a faint mist before him and he realized that the portal was indeed a 2 way. He thought about the creature than he thought about the creatures in this world. His instincs told him to stay but he knew that this world was not for him. He slowly went back through the portal but it took him alot of willpower as the jungle was his home and he didn't want to leave but he did any way


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Zer'Os had watched the strange creature stumble into the portal he had come through and then go back all from the dark shadows of the surrounding bush. He felt strangely at home here, like it was natural for him to live in such an environment, and sighed to himself within his mind out of relief. Using his mind to cloak himself like he was trained he simply turned and made his way silently and unseen into the jungle before him.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

apologies for my negligence 

To Zer'Os

You crawl on hands and knees as the jungle permits, and finally see a smoggy opening about 10 paces away, walking forth you see a glade stained with the blood of humans, bodies scattered around. You find it hard to see how many dead there are but the fact that they died, and in the method they did, astounds your combat knowledge. From what you can tell something large attacked the group of maybe 10, ripping them to pieces with clean precise cuts. Your stress grows and you hear a rustle to your left. Opening your senses you feel with your mind but find only an empty void.
Suddenly a scythe curves through the air towards you, trying to part head from neck. The scythed arm is attached to a scaly body glimmering against the light playing tricks with your mind like a chameleon, its head with cold dead eyes stare at you whilst its tentacle mouth slithers. Your reaction to this unseen attacker will be a matter of life and death.

What do you do?

To Tarkan

As you take a step towards the portal, it is not your mind moving your body you feel, but an uncontrollable urge, like you are being pushed out of this world. You thrust your way into the shimmering air and unlike what you imagined you drop 5 feet onto a rocky surface. Wiping away the blood on your knees, you look up to see the crater from the portal bodies littered. However you see a group of about 30 men wandering the wreckage examining bodies. A stout man notices you from 40 feet and rushes over to you pistol held aloof in one hand as he signals for the other men. "Who in- soldier! Who is your commanding officer?! How were you not killed by the explosion? And for the love of the emperor, why the hell are you dressed in catachan attire?! That filthy outfit is no place on a front line! I repeat! Who is your commanding officer!!" You look around dumbfounded, but the show must go on.

What do you do?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Zer'Os used his speed to leap out of the way of the creature's limb and climb up a tree to get a better look while leaping to a branch behind it to attack it. He had been trained to complete any battle field tactics at the same point in time or very quickly while executing others and this was what he was doing now. The creature's scales were messing with his sight and he opened his mind again to feel the void of the creature, at least now he could get a could fix on where it was by seeing where nothing was. 

He lept at it from the tree branch in one fluid motion but was knocked to the ground only to roll away from another blow and leap again to a branch and then to another tree and another to confuse the creature of his where-abouts. He used the powers taught to him to bend the light around his body and soon he was nearly invisible save for a small shimmer everytime he moved his body quickly. He sat above the creature watching it as it looked for him and tilted his head as he observed and drank in all the information he was learning about how it moved and hunted, this would help him in the future if he ran into any more. 

When its back was to him he lightly fell to the floor and snuck up behind it slowly standing to his full height so that he could sever its head. With a bright flash his weapon was suddenly stuck in the creature's neck unable to cut through its spine, he lept on the flailing creature and it tumbled to the ground . He pulled his weapon out and slammed it down on the crown of its head piercing its brain, but before it died a limb whipped out and cut a gash across his arm spilling his blue blood.

He cursed the thing silently and ripped a part of his cloak and tied it around his wound before going into the trees to observe the clearing.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

'I cant remember who I am sir" Tarkan said to the officer "and I dont know how I got here"
"What is a soldier who cant remember who he is? Get this man to a medic and try to see whats wrong with him" the officer ordered a soldier. The soldier then slowly walked over to Tarkan and tryed to grab the machette.
Tarkan quickly turned and the soldier's arm went past the machette. Tarkan took the brief moment to draw the machette and wave it infront of the soldier. The officer turned around and pulled his pistol out. "Put it down" the officer said calmly. Tarkan was in no position to disobay.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

To Tarkan
As you follow the soldier, he slows down to walk side by side with you. "Sorry about the commander, he can get a little upity sometimes... my names Jark, private Ellet Jark.. ummm so where did you come from? Funny you be wearing catachan clothes, been no catachan on deathscar IV since... well hell I dont even remember... had a catachan friend once, Jarl I think his name was, good fella... sort of dense....." Ellet Jark went on and on talking about his history and the planets. Most of it was uniteresting however he said "ever since the damned chaos filth came here Ive been unable to get my hands on one of those delicious...." You now know who is causing all the issues on deathscar.
What do you do (or say)?

To Zer'Os
You look through the bodies but find nothing of interest, until you rummage through a burrlier human with a crew cut. Inside his jacket you find some sort of primitive communication device (like a walkie talkie). You examine it quickly and keep looking for things, nothing else is found, and you fiddle around with the device for a few more minutes, quickly figuring out how its used and what functions it has.
What do you do?


----------



## CrimsonMizer (Nov 6, 2009)

Name: Kain D'Alessio

Race: Human (Imperial Sergeant)

Weapon: An ornate, yet durable and functional chainsword.

Kain stood, gazing out into the distant white of the glazing enigma before him. He had the feeling he wasn't alone, yet when he looked about himself, no one was there. Sheathing his chainsword in it's leather sheath at his waist, he stepped off into the seemingly endless void, taking care to occasionally glance over his shoulders from time to time.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Zer'Os was still thinking on what to do with the communication device in his hands, he could use it and see what happened, like a sort of beacon. He sat on the branch of a tree now high in the air thinking and pondering this strange world still fiddling with the device. Suddenly a loud screeching noise came out of the device making him jump and almost fall out of the tree, he muttered a few small curses and listened, waiting for the device to say something else...and it did. *"Come.....whereabouts.....unknown......" *the static was bad but he couldn't understand what the thing was saying at all, so looking over the device he found a small red button and pushed it, and to his dismay it began emitting the loudest ringing noise imaginable and he tossed it back into the clearing away from him in case anything heard it.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Tarkan stopped. He pushed the soldier away. "You cant get enough What!!??"
Ellet stopped too. "Look it isn't that important"
"I will not take another step until you tell me!"


----------



## Spawn Of Slaanesh (Sep 11, 2009)

(i'm gonna join now, if ya don't want me to join tell me and i won't)

Name: Korbis Tain

Race: Emporors Children (champion)

Weapons: Daemonicaly possessed whip and bolt pistol.

Pain suring throught every corner of his body, krobis could scence the precence of enemies around him, watching him. he couldn't remember how he got to where ever he was, but still, he managed to pull himself up onto his hands and knees, and began to feel his way along the dimly lit floor around him. suddenly his hand hit the ceramite plate of one of his bretherin, of on closer inspection he could see was laying on his back on the floor, right arm torn from the socket, a large gaping hole in his chest and a large combat knife lodged tightly between his eyes.
korbis tried to muster all the energy in his demon symbiote, lort' kel, the whip intertwining and emerging from his left arm, grasped tightly in his left hand. But still his greatest weapon was too weak to be of any use to him, so Korbis knew, if he was going to get out nalive he'd have to fight his way out!


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

good to see newcomers, however I only want one more member after the current four. Thanks for the support! 

To Korbis Tain
The sight of your fallen breatheren makes you want to kill, so you start off down the sullen hallway. After about 20 minutes you see something on the floor about 50 feet away, barely visible in the dank small coridor. As you approach, you curse the imperium as you see a body, your comrades, sprawled on the floor in exactly the way you left him. You wonder what the hell is going on and the thought of your god abandoning you briefly crossed your mind. 
At that instance a noise like a screeching pierces your eardrums from every side. You look behind you and see black tendrils crawling towards the floor, seemingly eager to grab and hold you for eternity. However a light softly illuminates from behind you and as your pistol whips around with you, your eyes are slightly blinded by a white light, non approaching and steady in place. It feels warm and you recoil from the instinct of hating such things in the past.
The tendrils however are only 30 feet away and you must choose what you do. Your dead comrades body stares at you with a cold unearthly patience.
But patience is not what is needed, action must be taken.
What will you do?

To Zer'Os
The noise coming from the speaker slowly drains as it falls to the ground and smashes apon the canopy floor. You quickly forget about it though, as uninteresting as any human made technology is. Your ears still ringing you leap from the branch and land under the tree coverage. Something bothers you though, and you move a branch aside to view the clearing you were planning on leaving. You are startled and stunned, the body which you were sure your blade had penetrated was gone, purple ichor trailing off into the back of the clearing. You decide this is a place of strange happenings and you decide to leave before that creature returns, perhaps with reinforcments... The trees are lightly enough distanced so that you may run without hassle, but climbing trees passes as an idea as well.

What do you do?

To Tarkan
"ummm I was going to say I couldnt get my hands on some delicious....
moon cakes... calm down friend, no need to get upset. Tell you what sit down with me a sec and Ill give you a briefing." you slowly relize you overreacted, and you may apologize if you wish, however you sit down with Ellet and he hands you a papered parcel. "Here friend this is just some bread ration... I have some extra, no worries. By the way whats your name?" 
What do you say?

To Kain De'Alesseo
You search around the white space, and feel as if some others may have been here beforehand. Some dark shape sits blurily in the background, and you can distinguish some sort of figure standing amongst the blur. A voice softly echoes within your mind, a mixture of females, male, and children talking in unison. "a figure stands apon a cloud Kain........ He needs support......... go to him, try to console the soul of a child lost to the shadows..... make your destiny one who your childrens children can be proud of Kain......... you have been chosen..................
The voices die and you are a bit stunned.

What do you do?


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"Sorry Ellet" Tarkan apolagized.
"I thought you were a bunch of Canibals or something"
"And my name is Tarkan" he said as he grabbed the food ration all the sudden very hungry.
"Where exactly are we?" Tarkan asked Ellet. "And why is there a Guardsmen camp here?"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Zer'Os felt a strange sense of trepidation as he looked at the ground in front of him as it trailed off between the trees and foliage. That was not the smart way to go, yes it was faster yet he would have a better vantage point in the trees, and so silently like a shadow he climbed up the nearest tree and began to make his way away from the clearing and away from whatever creature had attacked him.


----------



## Spawn Of Slaanesh (Sep 11, 2009)

Korbis knew he had to act fast, he turned to stand his ground against the foul tentacles when suddenly, a demonic surge from his demon weapon as it sprang back into life and took over his body. the demon inside him could scence its imminent demize if it let his flesh body stand its ground, the demon took over korbis' body and made him turn and rune into the warm glare of the light!
korbis dived into the unwanted clutches of the light, eyes closed, diving into the unkown. when korbis opened his eyes he was in a large room, lit dimmly by a small light hanging from the low roof. he looked around him for a door, on the far side of the room was a large solid iron door. on closer inspection he found to his shock all walls were cover, or maybe even built of human, ork and xeno bones! this surge hatred throught his body to know whatever killed his brothere killed them to use as trophies! now his urge to kill was stronger than ever!
suddenly on the other side of the large iron door came a large pounding noise followed by a roar, and the sound of large foot steps pounding against the floor. Korbis backed into the centre of the large space, he knew this time with his demon symbiote bu his side, he WOULD have to fight for survival!


----------



## brother william (Jan 22, 2009)

Name: silva'nes'smil'esh'ka (the temptress) 

Race: deamon( deamonette ) if you dont want any deamons then i will just be a cultist of Slaanesh or maybe a prosessed human 

Wepon: if possable just the deamonets claw if not a whip 

beautiful pain racked her body .... _is this really my body ? oh who cares a more important question would be where am i ?_


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

To Zer'Os
The tree branches are strong and easily support your weight. 
You jump from tree to tree easily for about an hour. "will this jungle never end" you think as you make one impressivly large vualt. As you're in midair, you lift your head to look through the canopy. You almost loose your concentration, as something easily the size of a building glides over you shrieking louder than the blasted human technology. You loose your footing as you land and fall 15 feet to the canopy floor....
when you awake, you hear rustling all around you.
Seven men come out of the bushes, guns with long barrels focused on your head. The cloaks they wear seem to reflect light, similar to the creature you fought before."We have contact, with an unknown xenos!" one of the humans speak into what looks like the device you threw.
What do you do?

To Tarkan
"Well Tarkan, you are on an imperial stationed world, that as of recently, has come under attack by chaos forces. Dont tell commander I said this, but we are vastly outnumbered. Got little more than a dozen tank squads left, and our regiments are dwindling as well. Now you dont look like much of a chaosy kind of guy, so are you willing for me to help you get drafted to help us? I mean its either that or execution by Commisar Tell, no ships leaving the planet until this war is finished."
What do you say?

To Korbis Tain
You back up ready for a fight, and just as you finish getting ready, the iron door is ripped from its hinges and barely misses you on its way through the room. Standing at the entranceway is a snarling dog headed monstroity with hoofs and a giant cleaver! You instantly reconize this as one of khornes bloodthirsters, and wonder how you will ever best such a foe. However you have no choice, and the bloodthirster rips its way through the room, swinging wildly too and fro.
What do you do?

To Silva
You stand in the whitness contemplating your predicement like any higher being would. You easily let go of any ties you had to your master, as he obviously abbandoned you to this fate. However the thought crosses your mind that perhaps the lord of excess is just testing you. But you are never one for hypotheticals, and decide to explore around. The obvious goodness that surrounds you, a light of warmth that would make any follower of the other three gods cringe, is easily accepted by you. For excess is definitly a word that describes the place you walk, excesive light, excessive warmth, and you are delighted by these new sensations. Two portals shimmer to your left as you walk, and closer inspection shows a jungle world, while the other one shows a barren crater like landscape. They interest you, but a daemonette, escpecially a herald of slaanesh's attention is never held by one thing for very long.
What do you do?


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"Getting drafted or dieing???" Tarkan mutteredd calmly to Ellet
"I don't really feel like dieing right now. So yeah I will fight for your commander. But I do want my Machette back, and I also want a Lasgun."
"Whooo there Tarkan. You need to get training first." Ellet said
"I already have training." Tarkan replied "As your commander said I am a Catachen"


----------



## brother william (Jan 22, 2009)

_a baren or a jungle ? .......... well i never did like plants _ 
with an inhuman grace silva danced gleefuly in to the the second portal singing with pleasure at the sensations of the moratal world and dreaming of the possabilitys for excess that the protal may hold


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Zer'Os shook his head and squinted as he came to, loud voices yelling at each other making him wince. He saw humans dressed in cloaks that shimmered like the beast he had fought and wondered where they had gotten them, that's when he realized they were pointing guns at him, which meant they could see him. That was not good, he thought on his plan of action and wondered what to do, he could focus his mind and blink into invisibility but they would most likely shoot him if he even remotely tried to move.

He decided that he at least needed to make a choice where he stood up first and from the sound of them they did not know what he was so he put his hands up showing that he would not attack them. Hopefully they would buy the fake and let him get up and begin to take him somewhere, that way he could simply blend back in to his surroundings.


----------



## Spawn Of Slaanesh (Sep 11, 2009)

Korbis knew he would have to relie on his speed, brains and his demon brother Lort' Kel, of whom he could feel awakening at the precence of the opposing daemon.
the bloodthirster charged, korbis rolled swiftly to his right, just in time to avoide the hooves of the rivaling daemon of khorne. suddenly korbis felt a wave of un-natural daemonic rage surge throught his body, he suddenly lashed forward repeatedly and swiftly with his daemonic whip, the barbed ends borrowing deep into the anckle and calf muscle of the bloodthirster. the monstrocity of the warp roared in aggony and stumbled under the muscle shreding blow, and came tumbling to the floor, but it wouldn't give up the fight yet.
Korbis jumped to avoid a quick swing of the daemons blood stained cleaver, after he landed Korbis fell to hid knees in agony.
his bones felt asthough they were shattering inside his body, he quickly retreated to the back of the room, out of the reach on the bollodthirster, of whoom was too injured to return to it's feet.
suddenly large claws began to shred throught the clad armour of his right hand, his muscles in his armours, legs and back began to expand and strengthen.
he could feel his eyes stretching and reforming under the intense daemonic straight. finally it was over, korbis knew now, Slaanesh had granted his prayers of help, The god of chaos had seen his plight. and now they have granted him with eternal power! 
Korbis had no begome, the Daemon Prince Of Slaanesh!

New stats:
Name: Korbis Tain (daemon prince)
Race: Emperor's Children Chaos Spacemarine
Weapons: left hand: Daemon whip (Lort' Kel) right hand: daemon claws:wink:


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

To Korbis Tain
The bloodthirster roared in anger, seeing your transformation, but not being able to combat you due to its injuries. You gain footing and move towards the large beast, impressed at your new stature. You grab around its neck with ease, and with a easy movement, cut deep into the beasts neck. However in its death throes, the bloodthirster swings wildly, and while jumping back and avoiding most of its violent death, one of the cleavers cuts deeply into your arm. Staggering out of the room, trying to stop your essence from leaking out of this deep wound, you come into a hallway, not unlike the one that you had just left. You wander down the passageway and suddenly pass out.

Your eyes open. White, bright white, all around you. you look to your right and see your arm. no longer muscular and bulky, but slender, lean... and suprisingly human like! Your injury is mended sewn together with silver and you wonder what in the world is going on! You start to panic but cant get up, you look to your left and see a figure garbed in white cloth, female maybe. She bows low to you and you start to struggle once again. Bonds loosening you push forward with you body. A hand comes loose, it flies forward as the weight on your body is suddenly released. Your hand startles you, no longer a scythed claw like hand able to rip a bloodthirsters throat out, but humanlike five fingers grip forward helplessly, you look to your left again abut the woman is gone. You sit up, just as fast as you had been.

But nothing, just a hallway, bleak and dreary. You reach out and a claw responds, no longer a dainty human hand. You stare for what seems forever down the hallway, wondering what the hell just happened. Something hits you nose though, a rancid rotting smell. You recoil from the sense. You grab at your arm in instinct, but suprisingly, the injury is no more.

What do you do?

To Zer'Os
"What the hell are you, what are you doing here!" yells one of the humans. Humans always frantic about one thing or another you think as you raise your hands in surrender. "I repeat what are you, and why ar......" his words retreat to the back of your mind. Something grabs hold of your thoughts and yanks them out of your head. Yet another strange happening you think as you drift into unconciencness.

Blinding light. You stand apon a pedastal surrounded by millions of planets, stars, even galaxies! You dare not take a step, for fear of falling into what seems like unmeasurable depths. "Welcome Zer'Os" says a voice not speaking any language per say but speaking through your mind almost. You think back "where am I" and are quickly responded to. "Your fate is one of legend Zer'Os, you were destined for great things, even before you were born". Something steps out from the space around you. A figure tall in stature, white clad in robes, hunched with a very thin frame. Its face smooth and featurless. "We have not much time, the men that apporach you are far from the evils that we wish to counteract. Befriend them, help them. The threat of consumption is to great is you fail the task we set before you". You are confused and push out your thoughts once again "where am I?" "In a place of existance and non existance, chaos yet peace, I wish I could indulge you further but we must part, remeber but this. The larger threat is in the heart". These words confuse you more than any of the crazy shit thats happened so far, but the whole place starts to fade from shite to grey to black.

Your eyes open, and you are in, what appears to be, human construct. Bars of energy surround the place you've been resting, a crude human bed, and you stand up, stiff and weary. A man sits at the back of the rectangular room, feet up on his desk. Heavy armour sits on his body like a feather quilt, and you wonder who he is. He just stares at you, with cold green eyes.

What do you do?

sorry but these posts are extra large, so ill do the other two characters in the next day (max) as they seem to be in the same place anyways :wink:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Zer'Os lightly opened and closed his eyes taking in his surroundings piece by piece, he must be in some sort of holding cell. He squinted at the man with his feet on the desk staring at him and his eyes narrowed as he thought on the words of the being that had spoken to him. He did not think that befriending humans was a good idea but apparently that was the only thing he could do at the moment so he might as well play nice and help them out.

*I can help you* he said in the human's mind *Do not be afraide of me, I am not here to hurt you or your men*


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

To Tarkan
You walk with Ellet for a good two hours before reaching his camp. Situated along the perameter you see squads of two guards about every ten feet. "Dont worry about them Tarkan they're just keeping watch for the traitors." You never felt worried about the guards, but thought that ellet might, and was trying to use you as a comforter to hide his own fears. "Only been on the job for four months, I mean I took the training first, took about 2 years too! But this is my first time on the job..." he trails off as what looks like a senior officer approaches you. "You must be the anomoly, commander was talkin bout. Well as long as you aint a chaos hound, then by all means welcome to the 431st!" he pats you on the back, he is obviously friendly and you can tell that he could be a helpful allie later on. However your vision starts to blur, and your weight presses against the officer's arm. He catches you, but not before you black out...

You are in an imperial chamber, stunned, you look around, and find that there is a throne at the back of the room. Thousands of mechanical men, are tending to a figure slumped in a chair, the throne looks as if it has been there for millenia, and the figure in it doesnt look to much better. Holy scripture adornes all of the walls, and you wonder where you are. You start forward but yelp as something passes right through you, as if you were not there. The figure is the same height as you, and dressed in nicer clothes. He walks up to the throne, as the mechanics just notice him, and start to pull out weapons. He jumps forward and plunges a thin blade into the heart of the seated figure, a bright light flashes and the figure stands atop of the pedastal. He slowly walks back towards you, and looking past him, you see all the people that were in the chamber are dead. As he approaches you see his face, familiar, too familiar. With horror you walk towards you, sheathing the blade beneath your clothes. Why are you here, why did you kill all these people? You fall to your knees, but they dont touch solid ground, you fall, fall, fall.

With a startled yelp you open your eyes and jump, falling to the ground. "He's awake!" someone yells, and as you start to get up the familiar taste of dirt is in your mouth. You spit, and find yourself face to face with the young officer. "Hey soldier, you've been out like a light for nearly three hours! What the hell happened?!" You are a bit dizzy and fight to stay up.

What do you do?

To Silva
You land on the gravely earth. No one is around you and you decide to make your way into the rocky terrain, as the forest doesnt appeal. You see a group of humans patrolling the southern boarders, and decide to throw on a disguise. As a female human, in medical garb, you walk out as they see you. "HEY YOU, WHERE DID YOU COME FROM?!" one yells at you, but they dont seem to scared, and that makes you giggle. Something overcomes you, a sick blackness enters your mind and forces it out, out into the chaotic space of the warp like you know so well.

You appear before a pile of pillows adorned with exotic patterns and bright colours. A figure lays apon the largest pillow, and your heart skips a beat. A young man with golden hair, and a lean muscular frame, barely enough clothes to care, gestures to you. You know who he is, your god, your purpose in life. Slaanesh. You slowly creep towards him, knowing full well what happens if you make any dissision he disproves of. The large white marble room gleams, and you are drawn to him, your need for new sensation courses like molten rock. "Dont worry dear, your life isnt so small or else I wouldnt have beckoned you. I hate the fear, it makes me hate myself, just come and sit with me, as you are I, and I am you". You are humbled by his words. Why would the greatest thing alive take any interest in you afterall?
You sit beside him rigid with anticipation, he puts his arm around you and you relize that you are in your human disguise, you try to dispell it, but it wont fade. "Dont worry, you'll have to get used to it, you'll be using it quite a while. What Im about to ask is between you and me". He smiles and winks, and you wonder what has changed in your god... "Help the humans, they fight with khorne, and that is enough of a reason to ask you to do this. This battle means more than a planet my dear, it could possibly mean the fate of the universe". Your blood goes cold, what kind of task could it be, that Slaanesh himself gifts you with it? "Damn!" he yells "I must go, the battle for supremecy goes on, and ive taken a liking to it. Go now and serve me well, I gift you, you'll see, now go!" You start to get up but light flashes and you are in a medical bed.

You reach forward, and the soft pink skin of your disguise meets your eyes. A woman walks over to you, green eyes and brown hair tied back in a pony tail. "Its about time you woke up! what company do you serve?"

What do you do?


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"I had a dre...Vision" Tarkan said unsurly
"I don't know what I saw... "
"Well whatever it is you look fine now so get up" the trooper says
"Where's Ellet?" Tarkan asked
"Ellet? Dont know any Ellet"
Tarkan got up still thinking of the vision. He almost ran into a wall as he thought.
Was the person in the chair the Emporor? Was he getting a message from the god of all the Imnperium? Tarkan had no idea but he would dwell on it when he found a place to rest.


----------



## Spawn Of Slaanesh (Sep 11, 2009)

Korbis' minds was begining to shatter, how did my wound heal? where am i? why was i human? how can i escape? Has Slaanesh left me?? were only a few of the thoughts raging combat through his mind. Suddenly the rancid smell became stronger, and at that precise moment a dark, large siluette appeared at the seemingly endless hallway, at the appearance of the figure Lort' kul began to drain energy, seemingly knowing that the figure had no good intentions.
the figure began to lumber forward, Korbis suddenly heard a soft cool voice in his head, "Korbis, you have proven yourself well, and for that you have reaped the rewards of power. but you have questioned my faith in you, and for that you will have to show me how usefull you can be!" after that the voiced rolled out of his mind just as soon has it had entered.
Korbis wasn't sure but he had an idea of who it was, either he was going crazy, of he just heard the voice of his lord, Slaanesh.
but Korbis had no time to be in awe, because at that moment, korbis found out where the smell was coming from, lumbering down the hallway was a daemonPrince of Nurgle, escorted by plague beares, all with the intention of slaying him!


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

To Korbis Tain
"HALT!" The gigantic form of the prince yells at you. 
"what business does a follower of the dark prince have in the rusted halls?"
the plague bearers draw there swords and knives from there sickly corpses and nod gravely.
"We hunt the one named Gralaxx, a renegade blood thirster that carries a rare form of disease we must research" it says its pussy fatty stomach gurgling in hunger for disease. 
_uggg_ you think to yourself _I always hated these pus filled garbage luggers_

What do you do?

To Tarkan
"We have reports!" yells a junior lieutenant running into the tent. "A patrol of raptors has been spotted 7 miles southwest of here!" 
The officer looks startled "so close?! but we have just sent our force north. Damnitt! You" He looks at you wearily. "can you join a platoon and cut off their patrol?"

What do you do?

To Zer'Os 
"Well finally the alien awakes..." the solemn faced man says. Standing up he draws himself to his full height, at least 7 ft. "What are you anyway? You look like one of them fish faced battle suit treehuggers, but your body type aint right..." His insults dont even faze you, humans have always resorted to cruel language to compensate their lack of intelligence.

what do you do?


----------



## Spawn Of Slaanesh (Sep 11, 2009)

Korbis began to lumber down the hallway towards the menacing diseased plague marines, "halt now!" roared the daemon prince of Nurgle, "or we shal rip you limb from limb, we have no time for followers of the wreched slaanesh". Korbis could feel Lort' Kel writhing inside his arm, virtualy trying to burst for and strangle the Nurgle followers for himself! but Korbis was not going to let Lort' Kel have all the fun, he didn't intend any whole marine of chaos leave this strange place, exept himself! Korbis lunged forward at the opposing daemon prince, his clawed right hand thrust into the gut of his opponent, his talons sank into the rotten flesh. his opponents began to swing their blade at him, cutting into his flesh, a sudden blow to the abdomen from the daemon prince of Nurgle sent Korbis scrambling to the floor, only now could Korbis see the full extent of his wounds, all of which were turning and abnormal, unhealthy green and began to weep musuc. suddenly a voice, of which was soft, smooth and sumwhat familiar to Korbis drifted through his head, "Korbis", called the voice, of which was not male or female, " you have surved we well, you fate rests in your hands, and if you life ends now . . . . . it shall have been of you own doing!" and as the voice left Korbis blacked out. his thought drifting wildly throught his head, still Korbis didn't know if he was alive and dreaming, or dead and remmembering. but one thing he did know was if he was still alive, this strange place wasn't going to let him rest untill it was done with him!


----------

